# اسرار لم تعرفها من قبل عن المزمور 151



## tomy tomy (22 سبتمبر 2014)

ما لا تعرفة عن ..................
المزمور المائة والحادي والخمسون

1- انا صغيرا كنت في اخوتي، وحدثا في بيت ابي، كنت راعيا غنم ابي.

2- يداي صنعتا الارغن، واصابعي الفت المزمار. هلليلويا
...

3- من هو الذي يخبر سيدي، هو الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه.

4- هو ارسل ملاكه، وحملني (واخذني) من غنم ابي ومسحني بدهن مسحته. هلليلويا

5- اخوتي حسان وهم اكبر مني والرب لم يسر بهم.

6- خرجت للقاء الفلسطيني فلعنني باوثانه.

7- و لكن انا سللت سيفه الذي كان بيده، وقطعت راسه.

8- ونزعت العار عن بني اسرائيل. هلليلويا

+++++ تعالوا نتتبع كلمات المزمور من قصة حياة داود كما

سجلها الكتاب المقدس فى سفر صمؤيل الاول :-
بيقول فى المزمور :-
-( انا صغيرا كنت في اخوتي وحدثا في بيت ابي )
فهل كان داود هكذا فعلا ؟؟؟
مكتوب .......
-( وَعَبَّرَ يَسَّى بَنِيهِ السَّبْعَةَ أَمَامَ صَمُوئِيلَ، فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ

لِيَسَّى: "الرَّبُّ لَمْ يَخْتَرْ هؤُلاَءِ".
١١وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِيَسَّى: "هَلْ كَمُلُوا الْغِلْمَانُ؟" فَقَالَ:
"بَقِيَ بَعْدُ الصَّغِيرُ 1صم 16 : 10 )
+ يعنى فعلا كان داود اصغر اخواتة الاحدث ولادة ما بين

اخواتة السبعة
2) بيقول المزمور ( كنت راعيا غنم ابي )
فهل كان داود هكذا فعلا ؟؟؟؟
مكتوب ...........
- ( ١١وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِيَسَّى: "هَلْ كَمُلُوا الْغِلْمَانُ؟" فَقَالَ:

"بَقِيَ بَعْدُ الصَّغِيرُ
وَهُوَذَا يَرْعَى الْغَنَمَ 1 صم 16 : 11 )
+ يعنى فعلا كان داود بيرعى غنم ابية .
3) بيقول المزمور
( يداي صنعتا الارغن، واصابعي الفت المزمار. )
+ فهل كان يستخدم داود النبى الالات الموسيقية فى

التسبيح
- مكتوب .........
سَبِّحُوهُ بِصَوْتِ الصُّورِ.
سَبِّحُوهُ بِرَبَابٍ وَعُودٍ
.سَبِّحُوهُ بِدُفّ وَرَقْصٍ.
سَبِّحُوهُ بِأَوْتَارٍ وَمِزْمَارٍ.
سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ التَّصْوِيتِ مز 150 : 3
- مكتوب ايضا ...............
٣لِيُسَبِّحُوا اسْمَهُ بِرَقْصٍ.
بِدُفّ وَعُودٍ
لِيُرَنِّمُوا لَهُ. مز 149 : 3 )
- مكتوب ايضا ..............
( يَا اَللهُ، أُرَنِّمُ لَكَ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً.
بِرَبَابٍ ذَاتِ عَشَرَةِ أَوْتَارٍ أُرَنِّمُ لَكَ مز 144 : 9 )
_ اسلوب صياغة كلمتى ( يداى ) و ( اصابعى )
هى اسلوب تكلم
داود النبى حينما قال فى موضع اخر :-
( مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ صَخْرَتِي،
الَّذِي يُعَلِّمُ يَدَيَّ الْقِتَالَ وَأَصَابِعِي الْحَرْبَ

مز 144 : 1)
3) بيقول المزمور كلمة ( هلليلويا )
وكررها ثلاثة مرات فى المزمور
فهل كان داود النبى يستخدم هذة الكلمة فى باقى

مزاميرة
- الاجابة نعم جدااااااااااااااا
- مكتوب ...............
المزامير ١٠٤:٣٥ لِتُبَدِ الْخُطَاةُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَالأَشْرَارُ لاَ

يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ. بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٠٥:٤٥ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوا فَرَائِضَهُ وَيُطِيعُوا

شَرَائِعَهُ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٠٦:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. اِحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ لأَنَّهُ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ

إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.

المزامير ١٠٦:٤٨ مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الأَزَلِ

وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَيَقُولُ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ: "آمِينَ". ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١١١:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. أَحْمَدُ الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي فِي مَجْلِسِ

الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ وَجَمَاعَتِهِمْ.

المزامير ١١٢:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَّقِي الرَّبَِّ،

الْمَسْرُورِ جِدًّا بِوَصَايَاهُ.

المزامير ١١٣:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحُوا يَا عَبِيدَ الرَّبِّ. سَبِّحُوا

اسْمَ الرَّبِّ.

المزامير ١١٣:٩ الْمُسْكِنِ الْعَاقِرَ فِي بَيْتٍ، أُمَّ أَوْلاَدٍ

فَرْحَانَةً. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١١٥:١٨ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى

الدَّهْرِ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١١٦:١٩ فِي دِيَارِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ، فِي وَسَطِكِ يَا

أُورُشَلِيمُ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١١٧:٢ لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَهُ قَدْ قَوِيَتْ عَلَيْنَا، وَأَمَانَةُ الرَّبِّ

إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٣٥:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحُوا اسْمَ الرَّبِّ. سَبِّحُوا يَا

عَبِيدَ الرَّبِّ،

المزامير ١٣٥:٢١ مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ، السَّاكِنُ فِي

أُورُشَلِيمَ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٤٦:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ.

المزامير ١٤٦:١٠ يَمْلِكُ الرَّبُّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، إِلهُكِ يَا صِهْيَوْنُ

إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٤٧:٢٠ لَمْ يَصْنَعْ هكَذَا بِإِحْدَى الأُمَمِ، وَأَحْكَامُهُ

لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٤٨:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحُوا الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.

سَبِّحُوهُ فِي الأَعَالِي.

المزامير ١٤٨:١٤ وَيَنْصِبُ قَرْنًا لِشَعْبِهِ، فَخْرًا لِجَمِيعِ

أَتْقِيَائِهِ، لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الشَّعْبِ الْقَرِيبِ إِلَيْهِ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٤٩:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً،

تَسْبِيحَتَهُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الأَتْقِيَاءِ.

المزامير ١٤٩:٩ لِيُجْرُوا بِهِمُِ الْحُكْمَ الْمَكْتُوبَ. كَرَامَةٌ هذَا

لِجَمِيعِ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

المزامير ١٥٠:١ ‍هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحُوا اللهَ فِي قُدْسِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ

فِي فَلَكِ قُوَّتِهِ.

المزامير ١٥٠:٦ كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ فَلْتُسَبِّحِ الرَّبَّ. ‍هَلِّلُويَا.

5) بيقول المزمور ...
(من هو الذي يخبر سيدي،
هو الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه. )
وبيقول داود النبى فى احد مزاميرة ......
( ٦اَلآنَ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُخَلِّصُ مَسِيحِهِ،
يَسْتَجِيبُهُ مِنْ سَمَاءِ قُدْسِهِ،
بِجَبَرُوتِ خَلاَصِ يَمِينِهِ مز 20 : 6 )
- هل اخدت بالك من نفس الاسلوب والعقيدة بين

عبارتى :
( الرب الذي يستجيب )
و ( الرَّبَّ....يَسْتَجِيبُهُ مِنْ سَمَاءِ قُدْسِه )
- وبيقول داود النبى فى مزمورا اخر :
( المزامير ١٠٧: ٢٨
فَ‍يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيقِهِمْ،
وَمِنْ شَدَائِدِهِمْ يُخَلِّصُهُمْ. )
- هل اخد تبالك من تتطابق الاسلوب بين المزمورين

فى عبارتى :-
( الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه ) مز 151
و ( فَ‍يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيقِهِمْ،
وَمِنْ شَدَائِدِهِمْ يُخَلِّصُهُمْ. ) مز 107

6) بيقول المزمور 151
( هو ارسل ملاكه، وحملني (واخذني) من غنم ابي

ومسحني بدهن مسحته. )

- فهل حدث هذا فعلا فى قصة داود النبى ؟؟؟
- الاجابة نعم
- مكتوب .............
( ١فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِصَمُوئِيلَ:........ اِمْلأْ قَرْنَكَ دُهْنًا وَتَعَالَ

أُرْسِلْكَ إِلَى يَسَّى الْبَيْتَلَحْمِيِّ، لأَنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ لِي فِي بَنِيهِ مَلِكًا"
............وَامْسَحْ لِيَ الَّذِي أَقُولُ لَكَ عَنْهُ". 1 صم 16 )

- وبيكمل الكتاب ويقول ......
راح عم يسى وندى ابنة داود
( فَأَرْسَلَ وَأَتَى بِهِ. وَكَانَ أَشْقَرَ مَعَ حَلاَوَةِ الْعَيْنَيْنِ وَحَسَنَ

الْمَنْظَرِ. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: "قُمِ امْسَحْهُ، لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ".فَأَخَذَ

صَمُوئِيلُ قَرْنَ الدُّهْنِ وَمَسَحَهُ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. وَحَلَّ رُوحُ

الرَّبِّ عَلَى دَاوُدَ مِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ فَصَاعِدًا.
1صم 16 : 12

7) مكتوب فى المزمور 151
( اخوتي حسان وهم اكبر مني والرب لم يسر بهم.)
- فهل هذا حدث فعلا فى قصة داود النبى ؟؟؟؟؟
- الاجابة نعم
- مكتوب ..............
( وَقَدَّسَ يَسَّى وَبَنِيهِ وَدَعَاهُمْ إِلَى الذَّبِيحَةِ.
اختيار داود ملكا
٦وَكَانَ لَمَّا جَاءُوا أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَلِيآبَ، فَقَالَ: "إِنَّ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ

مَسِيحَهُ".٧فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِصَمُوئِيلَ: "لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى مَنْظَرِهِ وَطُولِ

قَامَتِهِ
لأَنِّي قَدْ رَفَضْتُهُ.
لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْظُرُ الإِنْسَانُ. لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى

الْعَيْنَيْنِ، وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ".٨فَدَعَا يَسَّى

أَبِينَادَابَ وَعَبَّرَهُ أَمَامَ صَمُوئِيلَ، فَقَالَ:
"وَهذَا أَيْضًا لَمْ يَخْتَرْهُ الرَّبُّ".
وَعَبَّرَ يَسَّى شَمَّةَ، فَقَالَ:
"وَهذَا أَيْضًا لَمْ يَخْتَرْهُ الرَّبُّ".
وَعَبَّرَ يَسَّى بَنِيهِ السَّبْعَةَ أَمَامَ صَمُوئِيلَ، فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ

لِيَسَّى:
"الرَّبُّ لَمْ يَخْتَرْ هؤُلاَءِ
1صم 16 : 6 )

- هل اخدت بالك من عبارة ( لم يخترة الرب ) المتكررة

بالرغم من المواصفات الجيسدية الجملة التى لفتت نظر

ابونا صموئيل

8) بيقول المزمور 151
( خرجت للقاء الفلسطيني فلعنني باوثانه. 9

- فهل هذا حدث فعلا فى قصة داود ؟؟؟
- الاجابة نعم
- مكتوب ...............
( ٣٢فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: "لاَ يَسْقُطْ قَلْبُ أَحَدٍ بِسَبَبِهِ. عَبْدُكَ

يَذْهَبُ وَيُحَارِبُ هذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ"...........٤٢وَلَمَّا نَظَرَ

الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ وَرَأَى دَاوُدَ اسْتَحْقَرَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ غُلاَمًا وَأَشْقَرَ

جَمِيلَ الْمَنْظَرِ.٤٣فَقَالَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ لِدَاوُدَ: "أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا كَلْبٌ

حَتَّى أَنَّكَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِعِصِيٍّ؟".
وَلَعَنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ دَاوُدَ بِآلِهَتِهِ 1صم : 17 )
- فالكتاب المقدس بيؤيد ان داود خرج للقاء الفلسطينى
ولعن الفلسطينى داود بالهتة اى اوثانة .
9) مكتوب فى المزمور 151
( و لكن انا سللت سيفه الذي كان بيده، وقطعت راسه.)
- فهل هذا حدث فعلا فى قصة داود
- الاجابة نعم
- مكتوب ................
( ٥٠فَتَمَكَّنَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ وَالْحَجَرِ، وَضَرَبَ

الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ وَقَتَلَهُ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ سَيْفٌ بِيَدِ دَاوُدَ.٥١فَرَكَضَ دَاوُدُ

وَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ
وَأَخَذَ سَيْفَهُ
وَاخْتَرَطَهُ مِنْ غِمْدِهِ
وَقَتَلَهُ
وَقَطَعَ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ. 1صم : 17 )

10) مكتوب فى المزمور 151
(ونزعت العار عن بني اسرائيل )
_ فهلا فعلا هذا ما حدث فى حياة داود النبى ؟؟؟
- الاجابة نعم
- مكتوب .............
ان الفلسطين الجبار جليات كان يعير بنى اسرائيل
فيقولوا .........
( ٢٥فَقَالَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: "أَرَأَيْتُمْ هذَا الرَّجُلَ الصَّاعِدَ؟

لِيُعَيِّرَ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُوَ صَاعِدٌ.........فَكَلَّمَ دَاوُدُ الرِّجَالَ الْوَاقِفِينَ

مَعَهُ قَائِلاً: "مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُ ذلِكَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ،

وَيُزِيلُ الْعَارَ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ

الأَغْلَفُ حَتَّى يُعَيِّرَ صُفُوفَ اللهِ الْحَيِّ؟
٤٥فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِلْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ: "أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِسَيْفٍ وَبِرُمْحٍ

وَبِتُرْسٍ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهِ صُفُوفِ

إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ.٤٦هذَا الْيَوْمَ يَحْبِسُكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَدِي،

فَأَقْتُلُكَ وَأَقْطَعُ رَأْسَكَ...........
فَرَكَضَ دَاوُدُ وَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ وَأَخَذَ سَيْفَهُ وَاخْتَرَطَهُ

مِنْ غِمْدِهِ وَقَتَلَهُ وَقَطَعَ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ. 1صم 17 )

-ففعلا الفلسطينى جليات الجبار كان يعير صفوف اللة

الحى وبقتل داود لهذا الفلسطينى ازال العار عن اسرائيل

ملخص الموضوع .......

ان جميع الاحداث الواردة فى المزمور 151 هى نفس

الاحداث التى حدث بحق فى حياة داود
وتتطابق اسلوب كتابة المزمور من حيث الكلمات

والعبارت مع باقى مزامير داود
يضع مما لا مجال للشك انة مزمور صحيح لداود النبى

- المجد للة دائما الرب يسوع المسيح .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك على التحليل و الشرح--


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا تومي لشرح المزمور
مفيد ونافع لكل شخص


----------

